# Elgar - String Quartet op.83 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The String Quartet was the first of three chamber works that he tackled in 1918 in the peaceful surroundings of Brinkwells, the country cottage that Lady Elgar had found for them in the depth of the Sussex countryside. Following the delivery of a piano to Brinkwells in mid-August of that year, however, Elgar tempted fate a second time by putting aside the quartet, firstly to compose the Violin Sonata and then to make a start on the Piano Quintet . Fortunately, he resumed work on the quartet in October 1918, taking it forward to completion by the end of the year.

Elgar was himself an accomplished violinist, having played in various chamber ensembles in his youth. The quartet combines the skills thus acquired from those days with a high level of compositional inspiration. The outer movements display a vigorous dialogue between the four instruments, in contrast to the dream-like quality of the central piacevole. Lady Elgar likened this movement to "captured sunshine" and the allegro molto to the "galloping of stallions". This should not be read to imply a deeper programme for the work, simply that Elgar had captured the atmosphere and spirit of the woodlands around Brinkwells that were his inspiration for the work.

I've never been much of an Elgar fan, if I'm being honest, but the string quartet and piano quintet have always appealed to me a great deal. The 2nd movement, especially, is a firm favourite and I can take quite a range of performances but here are my thoughts on the ones I got to hear.

Here's the Ruysdael Quartet playing it. 






Recommended

Brodsky (Chandos)
Villiers
Gabrieli
Music Group London

*More recommended

Pavao* - great last movement but I feel they need more emotional involvement in the 2nd movement. Lovely recorded sound and excellent Bax pairing.
*Medici* - one of those performances that grows on you. The Medicis have the full measure of the first two movements, in particular.
*Maggini* - well recorded and straight reading that's hard to fault.
*Reinhold* - darker more melancholic
*Chilingirian* - a slower but beautifully played account. Lots of character and passion. A more romantic view of Elgar (especially the piacevole) but none the worse for it.
*Brodsky (ASV) *- I much prefer this gutsy reading to their rather limp-wristed Chandos recording. Plenty of bite

*Terrific

Aura Ensemble* - a thoroughly engaging and flowing recording. I particularly enjoyed the Aura's account of the 2nd movement which has an organic quality that was really pleasant.

*Britten* - strong and powerful, the Brittens give their Elgar the requisite umph and whip up a fine final movement. One of the best Britten Quartet accounts I've heard.

*Vellinger* - the Vellinger play with constraint in the slow movement but either side they are firm, dynamic and vital. Especially brisk in the final movement.

*Top picks

Coull* - this Hyperion disc has always been one I've enjoyed but revisiting it again was a pleasure. Usually the Coulls are a solid if a little dull in some repertoire but they really rip into this. The first violin may be balanced a bit forward but it sounds superb. A no-prisoners performance.

*Goldner* - I remember this disc being released and it was recommended enthusiastically by critics and for good reason. Its a superb disc with playing of great quality. Throw in fine sound and it's, a winner. If you want more restrained than the Coull (well a bit) this is the one to have.


----------

